# Reseaux



## solid (30 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour
Comment peut on mettre en reseaux des vieux mac OS 6,7,8,9 avec des "nouveaux" avec OSX
Au niveau software et hardware
En effet je voudrais par exemple mettre un Mac Plus (en localtalk j imagine) un LC 475 (localtalk j imagine aussi) un performa 6320 avec une carte 10Base2 je crois (prise ronde du genre coaxial)et un PowerMac 6500 avec carte pci-ethernet et un mac recent sous OSX

J idee evidement est de pouvoir envoyer des fichiers du mac recent OSX vers chacune des becanes ... J ai essayé le plus simple (mac OSX avec le 6500 en RJ45 croissé et ca ne marche pas !) alors je fais appel a vos lumieres ou idees ...
Merci d avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2012)

Alors, soyons clair, ce que tu veux faire, c'est déjà une galère innommable entre un "vieux" Mac OS X (genre 10.3 ou 10.4) et Mac OS 9.2.2, avec des OS plus anciens, et un OS X plus récent, tu peux "oublier".

Pour être précis, depuis je ne sais plus quelle version de 10.4 ou 10.5, le protocole AppleTalk a été abandonné, et par ailleurs, même du temps où il fonctionnait encore sous OS X, il le faisait très mal &#8230; Si mal que la plupart du temps, il était presque impossible de réussir le transfert d'un fichier, ça plantait au milieu.

Si le lecteur de CD de ton 6500 le permet, les CD-RW sont une solution pour transférer des données de ton Mac récent au 6500, et ensuite, pour les plus anciens, les disquettes sont une option.

Je sais qu'il existait des des boitiers "passerelle" ethernet/localtalk, mais en trouver un de nos jours relève de la gageure, et ça ne règle pas le problème de la communication entre le 10base T et le 10base 2 (faudrait trouver un hub 10base T ayant une prise 10base 2, ça a existé, mais c'est pareil, en trouver un &#8230; ).

J'ai eu à solutionner le même problème que toi (deux vieux portables, un PowerBook Duo230 sous 7.1 et un PowerBook 190 sous 7.5.5), et n'ai trouvé comme solution que l'emploi d'une machine "passerelle" entre les deux mondes : un PowerBook G3/500 "Pismo" pouvant démarrer sous Mac OS 9.2.2 et Mac OS 10.4.11. Cette machine équipée d'un lecteur "SuperDisk 120" en baie d'extention (ce type de lecteur peut aussi lire et écrire les disquettes ordinaires 1,3 Mo) me permet de transférer, via disquettes, des choses à mes antiquités.

Pour le Mac plus, faudra sans doutes aussi prévoir une étape supplémentaire via une des autres machines, car je pense qu'il ne peut lire que les disquettes 800 Ko.

Par contre, si tu peux trouver de quoi monter un réseau LocalTalk entre toutes tes machines munies de ports série, alors, ça simplifiera le dispatching depuis la sortie du 6500 (si son lecteur de CD permet la lecture des CD RW, ce que je ne peux pas affirmer à coup sûr), mais attention, le LocalTalk, c'est d'une lenteur &#8230; Même les disquettes paraissent rapide en comparaison &#8230; Je me souviens d'un transfert de 10 ou 12 Mo chez un client en LocalTalk, il y a une vingtaine d'années, qui m'avait pris presque 2 heures :affraid:


----------



## Invité (30 Juillet 2012)

Avec une machine passerelle on peut faire le double partage : Appletalk et Ethernet
Par exemple, là je suis connecté en Ethernet sur mon StarMax MacOs9.1  avec mon Mini MacOs10.6.8, alors que le StarMax est connecté en AppleTalk au Duo230 en MacOs7.6.1.
Les copies d'écran sont faite en Vnc depuis le Mini






Ca permet d'envoyer des trucs depuis le Mini sur le StarMax et de les transférer depuis le StarMax sur le Duo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juillet 2012)

Et elle est stable, ta liaison entre le starmax et Snow Leo ? parce que chez moi, entre mon Pismo démarré sous 9.2.2 et les machines sous OS X, les transferts de données plantent plus souvent qu'à leur tour (en fait, ce sont les transferts réussis, qui sont rares). Je précise que le Pismo démarré sous Tiger n'a aucun problème de réseau, c'est bien au niveau du rapport OS old world/OS new world que se situe le problème, problème que j'ai vu évoqué ici à plusieurs reprises par d'autres membres sans jamais qu'une solution fiable ne soit donnée !


----------



## Invité (30 Juillet 2012)

J'ai pas de soucis de ce côté.
On en avait parlé une fois je crois.
Je vais le rallumer et faire un transfert d'1Go ou 2 pour tester et je reviens

Edit

j'ai fait une copie du dossier système






Mais en fait tu as (encore) raison.
Mes copies précédentes étaient moins imposantes 
Là c'est pareil après 2 tests :


----------



## claude72 (30 Juillet 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et elle est stable, ta liaison entre le starmax et Snow Leo ? parce que chez moi, entre mon Pismo démarré sous 9.2.2 et les machines sous OS X, les transferts de données plantent plus souvent qu'à leur tour (en fait, ce sont les transferts réussis, qui sont rares).


J'ai bossé tous les jours :
- d'abord entre 2003 et 2007 avec un G4 installé pour la PAO sous OS 10.2 puis 10.3 relié par Ethernet à un Mac "internet" sous OS 9.1 puis 9.22 et deux RIP sous 8.6,
- puis de 2007 à 2011 avec un MacPro pour la PAO sous 10.4 puis 10.5 relié au même Mac pour internet sous 9.22 et aux 2 RIP sous 9.1...

... et j'ai transféré sans aucun problème :
- de "gros" fichiers (genre jusqu'à 200-250 Mo) du Mac internet vers le Mac PAO,
- des petits fichiers (PDF de quelques kilos à 3-4 Mo) du Mac PAO vers le Mac internet
- des fichiers de flashage allant jusqu'à plus de 1 Go entre le Mac PAO et les RIP.


En revanche, j'ai dû résoudre une grosse incompatibilité dans les protocoles réseau quand je suis passé du G4 sous 10.3 au MacPro sous 10.4, car le 10.4 ne voulait pas se connecter aux RIP sous 8.6 et il a fallu que je les upgrade sous 9.1 : c'était dû à un problème avec un changement (dans le protocole AppleTalk, si j'ai bonne mémoire) entre 10.3 et 10.4, qui m'a obligé à abandonner AppleTalk pour le réseau et à passer à TCP/IP, ce qui m'a obligé à utiliser le 9.1 pour les RIP car le 8.6 ne gère pas le réseau Ethernet en TCP/IP.

À part ce détail, aucun problème.





> ... depuis je ne sais plus quelle version de 10.4 ou 10.5, le protocole AppleTalk a été abandonné, ...


Déjà le 10.4 ne permettait plus de faire un réseau AppleTalk avec des Mac sous OS Classic...

... mais l'abandon complet de l'AppleTalk date du 10.6. (et c'est pour cette raison que j'étais resté sous 10.5, car toutes mes imprimantes fonctionnaient en AppleTalk)


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Juillet 2012)

Bon, merci Invité, là je me sens moins seul, claude72, comment tu fais ? Parce que le soit-disant TCP/IP de Mac OS "ante X", c'est en fait un genre de "TCP/IP over AppleTalk", et en ce qui me concerne, j'ai essayé avec les deux protocoles (AppleTalk depuis 10.2-10.3, TCP-IP sous 10.4 et +) avec les mêmes résultats.

Cela dit, pour le problème de notre ami, c'est autre chose, parce que vu le temps de transfert pour seulement quelques Mo en LocalTalk, parce qu'à 230 Kb/s (soit un peu moins de 30 Ko/s en vitesse de pointe &#8230; Rarement atteinte en pratique), je l'imagine mal transférer quelques centaines de Mo, voire quelques Go, ça lui prendrait sans doute la semaine ou le mois


----------



## Invité (1 Août 2012)

Bon, je viens de tester avec mon iBook G4 10.5 (au lieu de l'iBook G3 10.4) toujours vers le StarMax en 9.1.
Pareil, ça tient bien pendant la moitié du transfert. Là c'est un dossier de 3Go. Y'a 1,5Go qui se transfère sans soucis et puis ça plante encore une fois.
Y'a juste l'erreur qui est différente "-36" cette fois.


----------



## claude72 (5 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... claude72, comment tu fais ? Parce que le soit-disant TCP/IP de Mac OS "ante X", c'est en fait un genre de "TCP/IP over AppleTalk"...


Il me semble effectivement me souvenir que l'AppleTalk intègre plus ou moins du TCP/IP...

... mais quand j'avais ce système (à l'époque où je travaillais dans une imprimerie), la liaison TCP/IP entre :
- d'un côté le MacPro (1er modèle) sous 10.4 puis 10.5,
- et de l'autre côté le G4 QS (sous OS 9.22) et les 2 RIP sur des G3 blanc/bleu sous 9.1 fonctionnait sans que j'aie activé AppleTalk sur le MacPro : donc ça devait être vraiment du TCP/IP !!!

(et en fait l'AppleTalk ne me servait que pour les communications avec les imprimantes... donc en fait les 2 RIP fonctionnaient avec la liaison AppleTalk quand je les utilisais comme des imprimantes, mais en réseau TCP/IP quand j'utilisais leurs Hot-Folders...)


Comment j'avais fait ??? ben comme un réseau normal !!! fils RJ45 (droits) récupérés de bric et de broc, et switch 100 Mb/s sans marque à 15 euros de chez le marchand de PC du coin !!! Sauf que (et c'est peut-être ce qui faisait que ça fonctionnait) le partage de fichier (et les autorisations d'accès qui vont avec) n'étaient pas activés sur le MacPro et étaient activés seulement sur le G4 et les 2 G3...

... donc c'était un réseau un peu "à sens unique" : seul le MacPro pouvait accéder aux 3 autres Mac et s'y connecter, et donc toutes les opérations réseaux partaient du MacPro, depuis lequel :
- j'envoyais des fichiers dans les G3 et le G4,
- et je récupèrais des fichiers du G4...
- parfois je récupérais aussi des fichiers des G3, mais c'était très rare...
... par contre, je n'avais pas la possibilité (parceque je ne voulais pas l'activer) d'aller chercher des fichiers sur le MacPro depuis le G4 (ni depuis les G3) !

(et pour corser le tout, mais ce n'est pas le sujet, il y avait en plus dans ce réseau un PC sous Windaube 2000 Server )

Quant au système précédent, c'était à peu près la même organisation, avec le même fonctionnement en ce qui concerne les autorisations et sens de transfert, mais avec un G4 FW800 sous 10.2 puis 10.3 à la place du MacPro, un PM7300 (boosté avec une carte G3 puis des disques-durs UW SCSI) pour internet et 2 PM 8200 sous 8.6 pour les RIP, tout en AppleTalk...!!!
Ensuite l'un des RIP PM8200 a été remplacé par un PM7300 (avec une carte 100mb/s), toujours sous 8.6, puis le PM7300 internet a été remplacé par le G4 QS sous 9.22 et ce PM7300 est devenu un RIP à la place du PM8200...
... et, si j'ai bonne mémoire, quand j'ai remplacé le G4 FW800 par le MacPro, j'ai conservé un des deux RIP PM7300 upgradé en 9.1 et c'est seulement quelques mois plus tard que je l'ai remplacé par un G3 blanc/bleu (pour avoir du vrai 100 Mb/s), et encore plus tard que j'ai ajouté le PC, puis le 2e G3...

Bref, comme tu le vois, tout ça était un réseau assez hétérogène et hétéroclite, composé d'un joyeux bric-à-brac qui a évolué au fur et à mesure que j'ai pu acheter des Mac un peu plus puissants : le G4 FW800 et le MacPro ont été achetés neufs, tout le reste était de l'occasion à bas prix !

Et le plus gros fichier que j'ai transféré avec ce bazar était un fichier PostScript de flashage d'environ 1,2 Go, du G4 FW800 au PM8200.



Ah, si, j'avais quand-même un problème mineur : la longueur des noms des fichiers !!! l'OS X acceptant des noms de plus de 32 caractères, et l'OS 9.x étant limité à 32 caractères (le Windaube 2000 Sever aussi), je devais faire attention à ce que les fichiers que j'envoyais du MacPro aient des noms de 32 caractères maximum, sinon, il refusait le transfert.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Août 2012)

Dommage que je n'ai pas su ça avant :sick: maintenant que la dernière machine à pouvoir démarrer sous 9.2.2 qu'il me reste tourne sous Tiger la plupart du temps &#8230; Donc, en fait, il suffisait de ne pas partager la machine sous X ? si j'ai un moment, va falloir que je teste


----------



## claude72 (5 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, en fait, il suffisait de ne pas partager la machine sous X ? si j'ai un moment, va falloir que je teste


Peut-être ???  je ne sais pas !

A priori, par rapport à ce que *Invité* et toi décrivez de vos expériences réseau malheureuses, les deux seules différences que je vois avec ce que j'ai utilisé professionnellement sans problème pendant 8 ans, c'est le partage "unidirectionnel" et l'utilisation systématique d'un switch/hub.

(sauf à l'époque du 10base2, mais ce n'était bien-sûr pas sous OS X !!!
... cependant mon 1er réseau avec le G4 FW800 était mixte, car en fait j'avais "greffé" le G4 dans un réseau 10base2 qui existait déjà, donc pour connecter le G4 en RJ45 j'ai ajouté un hub mixte 5prises 10baseT + une prise 10base2 et au début les autres éléments sont restés en BNC, le temps que je trouve suffisament de câbles RJ45 pour tout passer en 10baseT... mais comme ça fonctionnait sans problème, je ne me suis pas pressé de trouver des câbles !!!)


Et pour la petite histoire, fin 2010 j'avais décidé de "rentrer enfin dans le XXIe siècle"  en upgradant en OS X mon G4 QuickSilver dédié à internet, en l'occurrence 10.3.9... et c'est là que j'ai commencé à avoir des problèmes de réseau !!! principalement des problèmes de connexion du MacPro au G4 (à peu près une fois sur deux la connexion était refusée), et je crois aussi me souvenir de quelques problèmes de transferts, pourtant sur des fichiers pas si gros (maxi une centaine de Mo)...

... et comme il y avait en plus 2 autres problèmes annexes avec le 10.39, finalement au bout de 3 mois j'ai craqué et je l'ai viré pour revenir avec bonheur au 9.22 (que j'avais gardé dans le G4 pour avoir "Classic", heureusement !!!)


----------

